# The Deer Hunter's Prayer(s)



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

Here is a few deer hunting prays that I have seen over the years:

Dear Lord, Please give me hunter's luck
to shoot a mighty eight point buck
when luck like this is in the bag
I'll have reason then to brag

-----------------------------------

Oh Great Lord, let your winds be gentle and your skies be heavy, let there be a blanket of fresh snow to track the Antlered One as did my forefathers, and grant that I find him with antlers like a tree, branches wide and mighty.
Grant that my hand be steady, my aim be true, and my drag short. 
But most of all grant that my children, and their children, and their childrens children have the wisdom to preserve your work in the forest, field, and stream, so that they too can one day hunt the Antlered One in the footsteps of their forefathers.

-----------------------------------

Dear Lord,
Save the Truck! Let me shoot a Buck.

-----------------------------------

Is there any more.

Steve


----------



## RyeDog (Jul 28, 2006)

-Dear Lord may you look down on all, and let us all see Deer, 
You're the only one that knows that last night I should not have had that 10th Beer.

If things don't go my way and all I see is a Bear, I pray that he is more scared than me and that he doesn't stare.

But if this is my time to go then I am not afraid to die,
I will just simply put my head between my legs and kiss my butt goodbye!


----------



## tikki50 (Oct 17, 2007)

oh lord, oh lord, oh lord, oh lord, how could you do this to me,
I pulled the trigger on this buck starring straight at me,
and watched him galloup off carless and care free!

 One for when they get away!

Oh one more:

DAMMMMMMMMMMM YOUUUUUUUUU Fred Bearrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## GreenMachine (Oct 24, 2006)

Our father buck
Who art in the rut
Hallowed be thy bedding ground.
Thy body come (a little bit closer), MY will be done
In the woods, as it is like I tell my hunting buddies over beers at deer camp.
Give us today our quartering shot opportunities,
and forgive us when we miss. Just stand still another minute.
And lead us not into a chase, but deliver yourself to the buck pole
For MINE are the antlers, the backstraps, and the shoulder mount forever
Amen.


Maybe I should go back to doing homework instead of writing deer prayers...


----------

